# Electrical Service for Townhouses



## jar546 (Apr 24, 2019)

There are multiple violations for this service, but I will concentrate on just one picture, the first one.
1) 250.24(A)(1) - This is what they chose as the termination point for the GEC.  Violation #1
2) 250.12 - Clean surfaces.  Not only is the lug loose but the paint is still prohibiting metal to metal contact.

When this if fixed, there will only be one wire on that lug for bonding the enclosure as the GEC will have to go to the Polaris tap with the neutrals.  The neutral should have had a 10 lug P-Tap, not eight when you are feeding 6 service disconnects with parallel 350's.


----------



## ICE (Apr 24, 2019)

It is a common mistake.  The usual excuse is that removing paint violates the listing.  With the disconnect in the picture the wrong hardware was used.  The label lists what ground bus is allowed and a lay-in lug it is not.










I, and I am sure there are others, would like to know what the violations are with the work that you haven't mentioned.  I see one with the offset nipples but I don't want to drift your thread.


----------



## steveray (Apr 26, 2019)

That lands in the trough which is not bonded to the grounded service conductor....Correct?


----------



## jar546 (Apr 26, 2019)

steveray said:


> That lands in the trough which is not bonded to the grounded service conductor....Correct?



Are you asking ICE about his pics or me about mine?


----------



## steveray (Apr 26, 2019)

jar546 said:


> Are you asking ICE about his pics or me about mine?



His looks like they are just bonding the enlosure, yours, I was wondering where that double lug was attached...Seemed like it wasn't even in the service enclosure. Couldn't zoom in on the pics...


----------



## north star (Apr 26, 2019)

*& * & * &*

What is the violation with the offset nipple fittings in Jeff's
pic. ?

*& * & * &*


----------



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2019)

steveray said:


> His looks like they are just bonding the enlosure, yours, I was wondering where that double lug was attached...Seemed like it wasn't even in the service enclosure. Couldn't zoom in on the pics...



The double lug is inside the service trough which is above the service disconnects.


----------



## jar546 (Apr 27, 2019)

north star said:


> *& * & * &*
> 
> What is the violation with the offset nipple fittings in Jeff's
> pic. ?
> ...



You mean NEC 250.92 for the lack of bonding bushings on the top side of the metal offset nipples because it is a service on the line side?


----------



## ICE (Apr 27, 2019)

The offset nipple has a straight thread ..... the hub has a tapered thread.


----------

